# Random MES swatches



## purrtykitty (Jul 6, 2008)

Here are swatches and pics of three the MES duos (previously from A Muse) that are being re-released.






L to R: Bright Side/Gallery Gal, Illusionary/Burning Ambition, Heat/Element






w/ flash, same order as above






natural light, same order as above

And just for kicks, here is one other duo released with A Muse and a MES single from Rococo:





L to R: Interview/Purple-X, Whim






w/ flash, same order as above






natural light, same order as above


----------

